# Mia, Late Pictures



## kindacrazy (Nov 9, 2011)

So I finally got Mia last month, the day before Thanksgiving and promised pictures. Unfortunately the family laptop died so I've been limited to only showing her off to my friends, family, and classmates. Now that I have a new laptop, thanks Santa , I can show her to some real hedgie enthusiasts. I can't quite get the pictures to show up here... (It says it unable to determine the size of the picture) If I figure it out, I'll rearrange this.

For now though, the link is to Mia's folder thing on my Picasa account. She's so adorable. I just love her. And the look on my glider's faces when she first started running on her wheel was pretty priceless  . They seem to have thought that they were the only ones with a wheel. Silly babies.

https://picasaweb.google.com/k1a2s3e4y5/Mia?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Mia is gorgeous! So delicate. I laughed at the look of amazement on your dog's face watching tiny Mia!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's such a little cutie!! What a face.


----------



## kindacrazy (Nov 9, 2011)

She has this little are above where her tail is where the quills are a lot lighter. My dad thought it was her tail when I brought her home. I'll have to try to get a picture of it...


----------



## kindacrazy (Nov 9, 2011)

I figured out how to put the pictures on, no need to click on that link now 

On the way home









On the way home, a few minutes later









So tiny









She was sleeping in my hands but I had to show my little sister how to use my camera









Sammy investigating his new sibling









Another shot at the sleeping









And another









Box tunnel, she's too big now though









Balled up take two









Balled up take one









Drinking


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

She's so teeny! Her water dish looks humungus next to her! What a little doll.


----------



## kindacrazy (Nov 9, 2011)

I was at the pet store getting worms for Mia and the gliders and I saw a poster advertising a cutest pet contest. My first thought was my puppy, 'cause he's adorable but he wouldn't stay still long enough for something like that. My second thought was Mia. She's so tiny and adorable and who couldn't love that face? And I was thinking about how I should take a picture of her and remembered that I have a giant pink cupcake tin. Obviously I put her in it. Here are the fiver shots that I got.









Unknown oddly shaped object.









Adorable, it all goes together pretty well I think.









Curious.









Grumpy face.










Very sleepy. Not sure if you guys can tell, but her head is resting on the blanket.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, she should definitely win with one of those cute pictures!  She is a doll, and so small!


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

She is just beautiful!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

Mia is absolutely beautiful. I'm in love with the picture of her trying to drink out of her huuuge water bowl! She's so little, it's adorable!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many cute pics!!  Love the one with her hiding behind the bowl, she look so tiny!  Thanks for sharing and keep them coming!


----------



## gstice (Jan 19, 2012)

I love the one of Mia in the cupcake wrapper! Your little one is so adorable!


----------

